

Nurse reveals the top 5 regrets people make on their deathbed - sarreph
http://www.ariseindiaforum.org/nurse-reveals-the-top-5-regrets-people-make-on-their-deathbed/

======
itchitawa
It has a bit of preachiness that makes me suspicious how accurate it is. I
wonder what less appealing regrets she filtered out. Also, it's on the same
site that says "Many of these mantras still exist, but it is very difficult to
find those who can chant them accurately. This is actually a safety measure
because if the wish-fulfilling mantras were easily chanted, there would no
doubt be many people who would misuse them.".

~~~
sarreph
Oops... I guess I should've done a bit more due diligence on the site before
sharing this as its credibility does indeed seem a little shaky!

------
mmastrac
Not a particularly interesting article, but I rescued the bullet points from
archive.org:

1\. I wish I’d had the courage to live a life true to myself, not the it.

2\. I wish I didn’t work so hard.

3\. I wish I’d had the courage to express my feelings.

4\. I wish I had stayed in touch with my friends.

5\. I wish that I had let myself be happier.

------
avelis
Seems to be down at the time of my comment. Hope it comes back up.

